# Curtains again



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Got Them Now


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

You can make them, they are easy, just lots of oblongs. Fabric is dirt cheep on ebay too.


----------



## earlybird (Aug 2, 2008)

Buy some off ebay then or either of these two sites

Classycatdesigns | Cat Show Curtains | Cat Show Drapes | Cheshire North East England UK

www.cat-show-curtains.co.uk

or follow the instructions given on the OurCats website and make some


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Ive got some i dont want anymore, only used them once, theres a pic of them in my photo album. there made by classycat designs, pm me if you like them


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

Margaret and her friend still do them, I don't think they have a website, but here's her tel no 01226246908 her sets even include a duvet to cover the bottom of the pen, her prices start around £40, just tell her how much you want to spend and the colour of your cat.

Audrey Magical -Magical cats.
Friendly Felines :: Index
Friendly Felines Show Results.................The place other sites come to get their results! :: Index


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

ive got a coffee table and a news paper rack you can have if you like.oh and a table lamp.


----------



## Anna Shafto (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi Vicki,

If you email Anna of Classycatdesigns | Cat Show Curtains | Cat Show Drapes | Cheshire North East England UK and tell her what it is you want, she will make them for you to your specifications, her drapes start at around £35 and she is really lovely and friendly.

Anna is making me a set from scratch with fabrics I have chosen myself...

I cant wait to get them 

You ought to get a wiggle on - Supreme isnt too far away now!

Anna


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> Thanks. I've thought about doing that but to be honest I really wouldn't know where to start


Ebay is great for fabrics. Choose a colour to show off your cat. You just need a series of oblongs, hemmed, some curtain header tape, and curtain hooks, the metal ones fit better over the top of the pen. You know the size of the pen, for gathers you multiply the length by 1.5 to 2 depending on how many pleats you want. Do a fringe for the front, line the base with a pad made of the same material or complimentary one, I pad my base out with an oblong of the wadding you use to make quilts - very cheap from any where that sells fabric - so its nice and cushioned. The you can either make a bed or buy one to match. Easy, take you no time at all, fun to do


----------



## earlybird (Aug 2, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> Thanks, I've looked on those sites the ones I wanted she don't have any more. I will most prob wait til I go to a show and see if some one is selling some. I can't make them. Too hard.
> 
> Are you Sarah?


Hi FP no I'm not - just familiar with the curtain dilemma as looking for some/deciding whether to make some myself - isn't it a nightmare


----------



## Anna Shafto (Aug 18, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> Yes but they are expensive ain't they?  I guess they'll last though.


£35 isnt that expensive when you consider how many times you can use them?

Make sure you choose a colour that will be versatile


----------



## Anna Shafto (Aug 18, 2008)

Tell him you made a saving elsewhere


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

I saw a stall selling some at Teeside last Saturday.
Nice but some were very expensive I thought.


----------



## earlybird (Aug 2, 2008)

Best idea is say if you have dilutes then do for a colour which will suit all of them etc etc

The colours I am considering will be okay for all my cats touch wood!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> Someone rated my thread one star, oh so mean, i'm gonna cry


Be glad that you actually got rated loveAs for colors go with (if you can)the colors advised for the cat/kitt your thinking of


----------



## dancingqueen (May 14, 2008)

Hi
I can't rate anna from classycatdesigns enough - she is so helpful, she will send samples, give you ideas and if you send her a picture of your cat she will come up with alternatives. 
I think her drapes are really reasonable, i have seen them for sale for £60+ from other sites.
Why don't you email her or give her a ring - I am sure she will help but she does not booked up quite early. Last year i was too late to get her to make me a set so booked early this year.
Hope this helps


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

Jan Hursts are brilliant, she'll even do donut beds to match, they're very reasonably priced and she'll be at Wyvern with them.

Audrey Magical -Magical cats.
Friendly Felines :: Index
Friendly Felines Show Results.................The place other sites come to get their results! :: Index


----------

